
Show HN: Get nice, large favicons by API - hansenrum
https://github.com/psolbach/iconbin
======
hansenrum
This is sort of a byproduct I developed while prototyping a feed reader. I
wanted nice icons for sources and instead of googling, serving them I can now
throw domains at the API and get icons through a CDN. As long as they're in
the repo. Not sure if this usecase is relevant to non-designers.

